# I hate you RFUK



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Spent 1 1/2hrs watching a film and missed the ending because I was enticed by the weird threads:lol2:
:censor:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

LMAO! What was the film?


----------



## Nebbz (Jan 27, 2008)

yeah i never watch tv now cus of rfuk...and the site makes me want to get deeper and deeper in to reptiles than i already was...

aint complaning though! hate tv any way its boring, and learning instead of being bored...yea any day!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

TV THESE DAYS IS ALL JUST DOOM AND GLOOM terroists this and terroists that.....

OUR COUNTRY IS FALLING APART AND WE CANT DO ANYTHIN BLAH BLAH BLAH at least we can have a good laugh on here at times


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

oh and i forgot to add its xmas and the adverts do my head in:lol2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> oh and i forgot to add its xmas and the adverts do my head in:lol2:


its beginning to look like christmas every f*ckin 5 minutes


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Same here,theres only 2 shows i watch on tv thats eastenders and xfactor everything else is s:censor:t...I manage these days not to be so lazy to sit on my backside with my face in the pc all day/evening or both.Don't need any weight issues from being stuck on my ass all day


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

pastelpythons27 said:


> its beginning to look like christmas every f*ckin 5 minutes


 
ur telling me : victory: :lol2:


----------



## Alex27 (Jul 26, 2008)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> ur telling me : victory: :lol2:


i hate that song so much


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

Got to be better than.............So here it is Merry christmas every bodies having fun:bash:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Heavenlyhogs said:


> Got to be better than.............So here it is Merry christmas every bodies having fun:bash:


 

GOD DAMN IT I H8 THAT SONG:lol2: id rather just have a good drink and be done with it :lol2: thats xmas sorted but, Have u noticed, u can have a good year ontil xmas, thats when things start to go wrong!!!!
Myself for example, my male iguana thinks its good to destroy his vivarium, i am currently building him a new one...
then my bed decides to collapse hence why im up l8 tonight?
and then i went to make a brew before and i dropped the kettle on my little toe... its the same thing, year in and year out: is this just me? its always around xmas i h8 it....


----------



## Heavenlyhogs (May 15, 2008)

:lol2:
No it isn't just you have had a simular few weeks myself...:bash:


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

Heavenlyhogs said:


> :lol2:
> No it isn't just you have had a simular few weeks myself...:bash:


 well thats a releif knowing the xmas spirit isnt just out to get only me:lol2:


----------



## ratboy (Jan 10, 2007)

REPTAREXPERT said:


> GOD DAMN IT I H8 THAT SONG:lol2: id rather just have a good drink and be done with it :lol2: thats xmas sorted but, Have u noticed, u can have a good year ontil xmas, thats when things start to go wrong!!!!
> Myself for example, my male iguana thinks its good to destroy his vivarium, i am currently building him a new one...
> then my bed decides to collapse hence why im up l8 tonight?
> and then i went to make a brew before and i dropped the kettle on my little toe... its the same thing, year in and year out: is this just me? its always around xmas i h8 it....


Don't worry... Santa will be here soon


----------



## Elmodfz (Jan 18, 2008)

The only thing I dont like about Xmas is that it starts in August, when all the shops get their xmas stock in etc.

That and the cost seems to go up every year lol. Other then that its all good


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

ratboy said:


> Don't worry... Santa will be here soon


 
BUGGA OFF U IL BE W8TING WITH MY SHOT GUN:lol2:


----------



## tommyjacobs (Nov 26, 2008)

u bunch of bloody scrooges i love xmas its brilliant plus i bet u all get something to do with ur reps for xmas if not more reps!!!


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

tommyjacobs said:


> u bunch of bloody scrooges i love xmas its brilliant plus i bet u all get something to do with ur reps for xmas if not more reps!!!


 
DIVINT U START EITHER :lol2:


----------



## callumcook (Oct 23, 2008)

if u dont like it why you on it


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

callumcook said:


> if u dont like it why you on it


 
we moved onto the section of xmas and read the full thread LOL


----------



## DRACONODON (Apr 28, 2008)

tommyjacobs said:


> u bunch of bloody scrooges i love xmas its brilliant plus i bet u all get something to do with ur reps for xmas if not more reps!!!


 
true m8 true my xmas pressie is coming after xmas though a baby burmese from NBLADE himself


----------

